# SONG OF THE DECADE - Your Picks?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yes, a decade is ending in about 3 weeks. Thought I'd see what your thoughts are for best song during this time period. That is, if you can see this after fixing your computer from the Y2K bug kqoct

I have a clear winner, personally. This song comes from both an artist and a genre (OK, this artist and song probably cross a lot of lines, I'm speaking generally) that I would never bother to own or go out of my way to listen to. This song gets my butt moving no matter where I am, which can be embarrassing depending on the situation.....think business meeting with radio on in the background.

Without further ado, I give you Outkast, with Hey Ya. By the way, I consider the video to be excellent as well. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWgvGjAhvIw

And for some genius mixed media, and a great early example of viral Youtube, the version put to Peanuts vid... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brpub0hTbjs I still love it, still remember the first time I saw it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow man, that is a tough question, requires some deep thought


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

for your consideration
Gnarls Barkley - Crazy

[youtube=option]bd2B6SjMh_w[/youtube]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Too tough. I'll bet there are a bunch of people racking their brains right now. I think it's a personal choice and I might be able to barely make it down to a top 20 *personal* list. Gotta think about that a bit more....I have a feeling that I'm going to forget a lot of great songs


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Well, I am just going to go with what pops to mind first and not analyze it. I know it got played to death, but I think "All These Things That I Have Done" by the Killers was a beautiful song, and a great video. I know it got played to death, but it's still a great song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZTpLvsYYHw

I could also agree with "Crazy" as posted above. Fantastic song and a cool video.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What do I know, I'm still living in the '70s...maybe even the 1770s.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Isn't 2010 technically the last year of the decade?


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Not that these are my total favourites but here are a few:

"Speed of Sound" - Coldplay
"The Day That Never Comes" - Metallica
"Hey Ya" - Outkast


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Well i think the best band out there for the last decade has to be "The White Stripes".Even if they started in 98...Most of there stuff is from this decade,and i'm not talkin about there few "Radio hit" or Jack shitty's association with other bands or personality...I'm talkin the STRIPES man!And there overall sound,vibe and there crazy way of doing AWSOME out of notthing..Plus Jack's song writting and way of playing...It changed my life man.But again this is a personal thing..As what is the best song of this decade,i wouldn't know....Probally PAPA POKERFACE!!..NAH!LOLL
Thanks
Frank:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

One of my Fav's EVER!

[youtube=Option]pUuhEoWbphw[/youtube]

Can't find the radio version but this is pretty good!
[youtube=Option]40FDs7fgemI[/youtube]

Hey Frankie, What's wrong with pu pu pu Poker face? ALL you guys should play it!!! LOL!
[youtube=Option]t90dFkM9acg[/youtube]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'd also like to add pretty much everything QUeens Of The Stone Age released over the last decade. Especially Songs For The Deaf.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I like Keto's choice of Hey Ya. I like the fact that he chose a tune that attracted a huge audience, not necessarily a personal choice of from his favorite genre of music. Its definitely a great tune that would remind you of the first 10 years of the new millennium.

A late release in the decade but the new Muse hit, Uprising is pretty cool and possibly deserving of making it to the top 10 of the decade!

[youtube=Option]w8KQmps-Sog[/youtube]


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

saw a note re: Metallica's "Day that Never Comes....

maybe if I could toss an opinion re: album instead of just a song.....Metallica's Death Magnetic was some of their best work in many years.....

that Knarls Barkly song....Nelly Furtado does aversion o fit - I usually can't stand Furtado's vocal style - but she just nails that song.

little outside of my usual genre because like a previous post - I too am stuck in the 70's - some 60's and some 80's too.....but I really gotta hand it to the likes of Black eye'd Peas and Lady Gaga for some great originality in a sea of non discernible pop tripe....(awaiting the darts to be thrown my way once this post is red )


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I like Keto's choice of Hey Ya. I like the fact that he chose a tune that attracted a huge audience, not necessarily a personal choice of from his favorite genre of music. Its definitely a great tune that would remind you of the first 10 years of the new millennium.
> 
> A late release in the decade but the new Muse hit, Uprising is pretty cool and possibly deserving of making it to the top 10 of the decade!
> 
> [youtube=Option]w8KQmps-Sog[/youtube]


Hey Yeah you know I really like that Muse tune! And yes I love Hey Yeah too, but it's more a novelty tune to me! I've actually been playing that one for my daughter, she loves it!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Some cool and interesting stuff in this thread, much of it new to me. Thanks!

Not at all surprised to see Crazy mentioned multiple times...it's not my thing but I can certainly apreciate the work. I like Muse too, though I prefer Starlight - that fuzz-bass line! Oh!

ne1roc - well, I don't know for sure but this is the end of the first 10 years that start with '2' (2000, 2001, etc), close enough for me.

Keep em coming.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> (awaiting the darts to be thrown my way once this post is red )


Actually, I hope we get absolutely no darts for anyone :smile: It's all personal, and I hoped to find some gems that might have been hidden to me by asking.

Carry on.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Not sure if any of these qualify for song of the decade for anyone else, but they're some of my favourites.

[youtube=option]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E-RllNyZt90&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E-RllNyZt90&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube] [youtube=option]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0b_IHjWXbuM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0b_IHjWXbuM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube=option]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tVoH6ZTDrD0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tVoH6ZTDrD0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube] [youtube=option]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zbKQPqs-cqc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zbKQPqs-cqc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

pretty much all the music i listen too is either "classic" or under the radar stuff...not so much indie, just bands that i really like, never really make it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

ne1roc said:


> Isn't 2010 technically the last year of the decade?


Depends if you're zero-based or 1 based? I tend to index my arrays starting at zero...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

There can only be one.....Foo Fighters-The Pretender


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Diablo said:


> There can only be one.....Foo Fighters-The Pretender


Definitely in the top 10 for me!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Diablo said:


> There can only be one.....Foo Fighters-The Pretender


that's a great freakin' tune.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> that's a great freakin' tune.


Agreed Absolutely one of my Fav bands ever!

[youtube=Option]SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/youtube]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Four possibles for me:

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXPcBI4CJc8]EXPcBI4CJc8[/youtube] [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YGc4zOqozo]5YGc4zOqozo[/youtube]

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIAFfxEC6O8]gIAFfxEC6O8[/youtube] [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcrcx1abm2M]mcrcx1abm2M[/youtube]​


----------



## Allfingers (Oct 27, 2009)

Mooh said:


> What do I know, I'm still living in the '70s...maybe even the 1770s.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I honestly can't name a song from this decade. I recall a few by Billy Idol and ZZ Top in the first half of the 8o's. A blank period called 'Disco' before that. Must check the 8 tracks.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

"Like A Stone" - Audioslave


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

prodigal_son said:


> "Like A Stone" - Audioslave


Good Call! I would add I am A Highway!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

How about " Cocaine Cowgirl", " Building a Boat" from Matt Mays, " Sex is on Fire" by Kings of Leon and " Take me to the Riot" by the Stars... and many Foo Fighters.


----------



## ruby7829 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok, I might be biased because I think Wilco is the best band in the world, but I have to go with "At Least That's What You Said" from A Ghost is Born. Still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is one of my favorites because it succinctly puts into perspective what many people ask when they look at society today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> This is one of my favorites because it succinctly puts into perspective what many people ask when they look at society today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts&NR=1&feature=fvwp




What comes to my mind is this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzVFwmIvBqM

"your little monster is a walking disease, you only got yourself to blame..."


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

Can't pick one but here are a few that come to mind

Audioslave Show Me How To Live

System Of A Down - Toxicity (they dont have a bad song period)

Ashes of the Wake - Lamb of god

The Nightwatchman- No one left (Toms unappreciated alter ego)

Houses on the Shore- I come to Shanghai

Strength of the World- Avenged Sevenfold (or anything by them)

In Flames "Come Clarity" that whole album would be on my top ten list of all time, Dead End, Vacuum, and Reflect the Storm are amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4GVmc8OD7I 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8NmppjdlME

Metallicas Death Magnetic was pretty awesome to "That was just your life" was a good song

and last but sure as hell not least, The Bosses newest album:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9x_TpslzEew


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

Damn...it's really hard to choose...I usually listen to older stuffs repeatedly...
Altough I have few favorites from last decade that I'd like to share with you guys..

For solo works(blues/folk stuffs), I'd like to give credits to these artists

Nicholas Barron -
[youtube=options]_RLsXrr0fQo[/youtube]

Gregory Hoskins - 
[youtube=options]hp1_WmkiPdY[/youtube]

Matthew Santos
[youtube=options]RaV9yPc_EYw[/youtube]

Ritchie Kotzen
[youtube=options]ou_b8mjOVUs[/youtube]


For band stuffs, I like

U2 
[youtube=options]mSZv9KKf0g0[/youtube]
Dream theater
[youtube=options]EkF4JD2rO3Q[/youtube]

Electric guitar instrumental stuffs,

Andy Timmons - My all time favorite guitarist!
[youtube=options]-CDklxuTS0E[/youtube]


And the list goes on and on and on. There are so many great artists
producing great works every day.

Hope nobody gets offended by the list above. It's purely personal choices

and I don't mean to disregard or offend any other artists out there.

Cheers


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

tomyam said:


> Damn...it's really hard to choose...
> :
> :
> :
> ...


:wave: I am totally cool with the list, thats the point of the thread I think, to do a list, a block, a pile of links, or a wall of text. The 4 I put up are not major musicians but all four have had a lot of Internet exposure. 

Had the thread been about "biggest impacting musitian" then I would have to say that the two ladies from that British show whatsit um the 5 or 6 year old that sings so nice you wanna cry, and that old frumpy looking lady whatshername that does the same.... They both are hugely popular both in real sales terms as well as internet viral terms.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

They review Timmon's signature guitar in the current issue of Guitar Player. Totally agree about the Dream Theater vote mind you I would rather you have said "In The Presence of Enemies Parts I & II".


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

prodigal_son said:


> "Like A Stone" - Audioslave


Cornell's acoustic version of that gives me chills.
I can't find the one from Unplugged in Sweden, but this one's pretty durned good too

[YOUTUBE]NpiYfAiJVOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

So many Foo Fighters songs....Pretender stands out. Great song.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

puckhead said:


> Cornell's acoustic version of that gives me chills.
> I can't find the one from Unplugged in Sweden, but this one's pretty durned good too
> [youtube=option]NpiYfAiJVOY[/youtube]



ill complement that with black hole sun acoustic, dont like much of soundgardens sun cept for this and spoonman, but chris really has an amazing voice, he has a great collection of music with Audioslave and soundgarden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltc5EsuyBh4


----------

